# Artic cat 400 carb (2005)



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Any secret on getting the accelerator cable off. Need to clean the carb and or rebuild. Tried you tube, nothing there.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Got it.

Looks like the needle and seat were stuck.

Idles great but I do have a hesitation when I hit the throttle slowwly. If I quickly hit the throttle to half to full, no problem. Runs on full throttle great.

First time tackling anything like this. May have saved myself couple hundred bucks.

Glad I got a nice wood heated garage to work in.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

After finding a schematic, I found that I might have a small tube in the wrong place. Will dissemble tomorrow.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Runs like a top. Starts the second I hit the key and throttles up great.

Now we need more ice.


----------

